# Pse Whitetail Extreme



## Diamond_Archer

I know there are speed calculators, but I can't think of the website. Google a speed calculator or something like that and you will prolly find one.


----------



## muzzyman1212

This should help you out http://www.backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/tools.php


----------



## Matt_Acker

*Thanks Guys*

I am shooting between 260 and 275 

Thanks Again
Matt Acker


----------



## young hunter

you might wanna chrono it to be sure cuz I used to have a whitetail extreme set at 60# 28.5" 384 grain arrow and I was getting 224


----------



## Matt_Acker

*Young Hunter*

You're shooting 28.5" which is 25 fps slower than my 30" draw length for every inch you go down of off 30" you lose 10 fps i think so you lost about 25 so i guess i could be shooting like 250 or 260 
Thanks
Matt Acker


----------



## Matt_Acker

You're shooting 28.5" which is 15 fps slower than my 30" draw length for every inch you go down of off 30" you lose 10 fps i think so you lost about 15 so i guess i could be shooting like 240 or 250 
Thanks
Matt Acker


----------

